# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Verliefdheid en ervaringen

## visje1

Hallo allemaal,
Ik weet niet hoe te beginnen,maar zal me eerst voorstellen.(is makkelijkste)
Ik ben Linda,en ben 23 jr.
Ik heb meerdere relaties gehad met mijn leeftijdsgenoten,en deze liepen telkens stuk. Ja dit overkomt menigen,daar ben ik mij ook van bewust,maar elke keer dat ik een relatie had met een leeftijdsgenoot,ontstonden binnen zeer korte termijnen weer giga ruzies,onbegrip,of de vertrouwen werd geschaad..etc. Ik kon hier niet tegen ,mede doordat ik psychish(sjips wat een woord) in het verleden al flink wat meegemaakt heb. Ben namelijk erg vermoeid, rusteloosheid,veel slapeloosheid,vertrouwen(in de mens) ontbrak, de nut van het leven..enz. Maar nu komt het, Ik heb sinds 8 maanden een relatie met een oudere man van 42. Ja hij is 19 jaar ouder als mij.menigen zullen zeggen dat het een groot leeftijdsverschil verschil is,maar daar ben ik mij ook van bewust.
Maar allerbelangrijkste is dat we beiden stapelverliefd zijn, en over een maand of 5 gaan samen wonen.
Sinds ik hem ken raak ik ook mn vermoeidheid kwijt,slaap veel beter. De waardering,de vertrouwen ,de rust ,liefde en de warmte die ik van hem krijg is ongekend.
Dit allemaal heeft mij doen groeien,in de zin van gewaardeerd voelen,voelen dat je leeft,het voelen van liefde. Dus al met al..ik leef weer
Maar dit heeft ook een keerzijde. Ik ben namelijk enkele vrienden/vriendinnen kwijt geraakt omdat ze het niet ermee eens waren dat ik met een ouder iemand ging. Dus mijn vraag is dan ook aan diegenen die dit gaan lezen.. is dit een normale reactie van die personen?? dat ze deze liefde zonder poespas afkeuren?? of zijn ze het vriendschap niet waard? 
Want ik merk dus wel sinds ik ook niet meer omga met ze,dat mijn dagen veel rooskleuriger zijn. Ik word niet meer continu in die ellendige sleur van alsmaar kritiek leveren,en ellendes meegetrokken.
Nu leer ik ook nieuwe mensen kennen die het wel accepteren en waarderen,en die zeggen dat leeftijd geen rol speelt,en moet genieten van de liefde die je krijgt,en het leven toch veels te kort is.Ongeacht de leeftijdsverschillen.
Men zal zich nu misschien wel afvragen waarom deze tekst hier geplaatst wordt?
Ik zie de vermoeidheid,slapeloosheid (burn out) enz als een vorm van ziekte. En gezien ik na het ontmoeten van mn vriend zo goed als genezen bent van deze ziektes,vroeg ik me af of er mensen waren die ongeveer hetzelfde als mij meemaken,of meegemaakt hebben.
Ik hoop dat er mensen zijn, die deze ervaring hebben, ook met mij willen delen,want ben erg nieuwsgierig geworden.
Ik hoop ook dat er geen mensen reageren die dit afkeuren,want dit is iets wat mij overkomen is,verliefd ben geworden,en verliefd zal blijven,ongeacht de reacties. De rust,warmte en de liefde die ik van hem krijg is ongekend,en is mij meer waard als wat dan ook.



Mvgr Linda

----------


## Earth

Ik vind dat leeftijd helemaal geen rol speelt, behalve als een van hun minderjarig is en de andere volwassen.

Het is normaal dat er wel mensen zijn die dit afkeuren maar het is wel erg dat je hierdoor je vriendschap met hun verliest.

Als vrienden van je dit niet accepteren en na je mening te horen dit nog altijd niet willen accepteren denk ik niet dat ze het waardig zijn om je vriend te zijn, maar slecht is het niet omdat ze het gewoon doen omdat ze om je geven. Dit is niet in alle gevallen, ik kan het niet preciezer voor je zeggen omdat ik je vrienden nu eenmaal niet ken  :Wink: .

Als je je echt goed in je vel voelt met je vriend dat is er geen reden om te twijfelen volgens mij  :Wink: .

Groeten

----------


## visje1

Dank je voor je leuke bericht,alleen als die vrienden dan om mij gaven,en zich ook echte vrienden noemden,dan was de vriendschap alsnog aanwezig.Dan accepteer je wel de beslissing van de ander lijkt mij

visje1

----------


## Agnes574

hoi Visje,

Wat goed dat je je verhaal hier neerzet!!!

Ik vind dat liefde geen leeftijd kent;wat maakt het uit dat hij ouder is dan jij?? Als je maar gelukkig bent en die innerlijke rust en warmte hebt gevonden waar iedereen naar zoekt en verlangt...jij hebt die blijkbaar gevonden nu: perfect toch?!

Mensen die zich jouw vrienden noemen,maar bepaalde beslissingen van je niet kunnen accepteren/begrip voor kunnen opbrengen,zijn geen échte vrienden!!!

Echte vriendschap is achter,voor en naast elkaar staan,door dik en dun!!!
Welke beslissing jij,op welk vlak dan ook,neemt is jouw beslissing....vrienden kunnen je wel voorzichtig laten weten dat ze bang zijn dat je niet goed bezig bent en bezorgd zijn om je,maar daar moet het dan ook bij blijven. Verder hoort die vriendschap dan gewoon verder goed te verlopen en je hoort je er goed bij te voelen,ookal weet je dat ze 't niet eens zijn met een bepaalde beslissing die jij hebt genomen:ieder zijn mening en keuzes,dat moet iedereen van elkaar accepteren!!

Verder...wees gelukkig,happy en koester de rust,warmte en het vertrouwen!!!
Ik hoop voor je dat je hier reacties op krijgt van mensen die je verhaal ook herkennen of zich er zelf in herkennen!!!
Praten met elkaar en ervaringen delen kan enorm leerzaam zijn en doet ook gewoon erg veel deugd!!!

Liefs,Agnes

----------


## visje1

Dank je wel voor je lieve woorden

Liefs Linda (visje)

----------


## crestfallensoul

Joh meid, ik herken hier veel van.
Ik heb een vriendin gehad die was 18 jaar jonger dan ik(nu 54).
wat er ook gebeurt in je leven, welke keuze je ook maakt, het is altijd jouw beslissing en degene die dát willen accepteren zijn je echte vrienden.
Meestal is het resultaat van deze relatie dat je een nieuwe kring van vrienden opbouwd dis jouw keuze nemen voor wat het is.
Ik kan je wel zeggen dat ik met haar vijf jaar een relatie heb gehad en dat het de beste jaren van mijn en haar leven zijn geweest.........
Tel gewoon alle plusjes en minnetjes op van jouw behoeften en verlangens en leg die van hem ernaast en je zal zien of je ook nog bij elkaar past ná de eerste fase van verlieftheid.
Dus alles wat jij graag ziet(op tv), muzieksoort, sportsoort, uitgaan, vakanties, en vooral Inteligentie voor de gespreksstof komen in aanmerking voor je - en + lijstje, hoe hoger je score des te beter je verdere relatie zal worden.
In mijn geval waren er alleen maar + jes, en toch uitelkaar.....? vreemd?
Nu, wij zijn uitelkaar gegroeid door bijde een pc te nemen met internet en vanaf dat moment zaten we lekker naast elkaar te chatten met .... anderen... niet meer met elkaar dus, pas later zijn we ons gaan realiseren dat we niet meer communiceren.... wel, mijn vriendin heeft iemand, via de chat, uit de put moeten halen omdat zijn relatie stuk was gelopen en dat mocht van mij dus vele uren hebben ze zitten kletsen tot er afspraken werden gemaakt in een kroegje want dat praat makkelijkr etc.
effin uiteindelijk zijn die 2 een relatie begonnen en zit ik nu in dat putje....
Maar dit is nu 1.5 maanden geleden en ik ben nog steeds alleen, ik heb wel veel contact met haar omdat ze me toch niet los kan laten.... de vijf jaar hebben dus diepe sporen achtergelaten.... bij mij ook hoor.

Nu, vanmorgen dus, heeft ze mijn poging tot zelfmoord weten af te breken en ik weet niet of ik daar wel blij mee moet zijn..... (heb er net alles over uigelegt in een ander topic hier)

Wat ik bedoel is dat jouw relatie veel sterker zal worden juist door het verschil in leeftijd maar laat je dan niet verassen door het sluipende uitelkaar groeien.
Ik heb vorige week een pagina gevonden waar je echt alles uit kunt halen wat iedereen nodig heeft die wat meer van het leven wilt dan het gangbare afsterven van je liefde. http://www.romantischcadeau.nl/ kijk hier en vooral aan de linkerzijde de tips.
Ik wens je heel veel plezier met je nieuwe leven... en als je je een beetje aan de richtlijnen houdt van die pagina kan het haast niet fout of stuk gaan.

Peter.

----------


## visje1

Dank je wel voor je wijze woorden Peter,en ik had je bericht ook gelezen over je zelfmoord,en blij toe dat je ervan weerhouden bent. iniedergeval bedankt voor je raad,en jij veel sterkte

liefs linda

----------


## Letje999

Hallo Linda,

Nou over ervaring gesproken... ik ben er wel 1 van hoor... met een slechte en heel goede ervaring.

Ik zal maar beginnen bij de slechte........

Op mijn 13de werd ik verliefd op een man die 33 jaar ouder was dan ik zelf.
Met deze man ben ik op mijn 16de gaan samenwonen en heb gelukkig wel al mijn studies afgemaakt.
We zijn in 1990 getrouwd en hebben kort daarna onze 1ste dochter gekregen.
Al met al verliep alles nog naar wens, maar ook toen merkte ik dat 33 jaar een behoorlijke generatie kloof was. Ik was een meisje en hij met zijn 53 jaar een oudere man met behoorlijk wat levenservaring, wat ik dus eigelijk nog miste.
Hij hield behoorlijk van de drank en dat heeft ook tot de nodige problemen geleid waar ik hier verder niet op in ga.....
We hebben 2 heerlijke dochters gekregen, maar door die generatie kloof wel heel verschillend en heel erg uit elkaar gegroeid.
Mede door mijn leeftijd denk ik, je denkt namelijk dat je dan al best volwasse bent..........

Na een later relatie leerde ik Peter kennen, hij is 18 jaar ouder dan ik.
Hij is mijn soulmate en mijn beste vriend en vooral de man waar ik veel van hou.
Ook deze relatie heeft behoorlijk wat mee gemaakt, maar doordat ik nu ouder ben en ook niet meer zoveel hoeft te ontdekken heeft deze relatie mij ook de rust gegeven die ik nodig had en heb.
Toch zijn ook wij , zoals je hierboven in het verhaal van Peter kunt lezen, uit elkaar gegroeid door te weinig communicatie.
Ik kan je wel vertellen dat jullie leeftijdverschil niet veel uitmaakt, maar blijf je zelf en ga je niet onnodig aanpassen aan je partner.
Blijf communiceren ook over jou verlangens en ideeën en hoe hij in het leven staat.
Nu is alles mooi, lief en speelt de verliefdheid een grote rol, maar zorg dat je samen wat over houd na die verliefdheid, dat je op elkaar kunt bouwen en op elkaar kunt rekenen als de vlinders weg ebben.
Peter en ik hebben in deze rot periode veel geleerd en zijn gelukkig weer beetje bij beetje bij elkaar en onze band is bijzonder sterk en vooral mooi.
Ook ik ben blij dat ik hem heb kunnen tegenhouden, al denk ik indd dat hij daar op dat moment helemaal niet blij mee was.

De enige raad die ik je mee wil geven is blijf open en eerlijk en vooral oprecht.
Accepteer elkaar zoals jullie zijn en mochten er problemen zijn, praat en praat en probeer een oplossing te vinden.
In deze relaties speelt wel degelijk een stukje ervaring van de oudere persoon mee, wat hij mee heeft gemaakt, wat voor relatie hij voor jou had en ga zo maar door, maar ook het stukje van jou nog.
Het ontdekken van jezelf, en geloof me ook daar ben je nog mee bezig, betrek hem daarbij en laat voelen wat je voelt.
Ik spreek uit ervaring en ik weet ook dat je door schade en schande wijs word, maar soms is het beter om gewoon even je ervaring neer te zetten.
Linda ik wens jullie alle geluk op deze wereld en geniet van elkaar!
Wat andere ervan zeggen of denken doet er niet toe, jullie moeten het doen!

Veel liefs Arlette

Na dringend verzoek van Letje 999 deze post aangepast met de volgende tekst:
"Op deze post,wat betreft Peter,kom ik terug....
time changes everything....and times have changed".

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

ik vind zo'n leeftijdsverschil helemaal niet raar hoor,
ik ben 15 en mijn vriend is ook al een heel stuk ouder, soort van volwassen dus,
ook ik krijg hier van sommige mensen hele vervelende reacties op, waardoor we het nu eigenlijk ook heel stil laten, bijna niemand weet van onze relatie, maar ondanks dat hebben we nu al bijna een jaar wat, en het gaat nog steeds goed, ik voel me door hem ook gewoon veel meer begrepen dan door iemand die 15 is, ik kan bij m komen niet alleen maar voor dingen op seks gebied, k kan ook goed met m praten en hij helpt me veel!!, dat vind ik erg belangrijk, mja ergens is het toch wel logisch dat sommige mensen zo reageren van gatver wat goor!!.
zoals wat earth al zei ik vind dat leeftijd geen rol speelt behalve wanneer de ene minderjarig is.
ik ben wel nog minderjarig, maar onze leeftijd verschilt niet zo superveel, hij is iig geen 33 jaar ouder  :Wink: , hij is 28, en ik ben 15 (bijna 16), en wat mensen ook zeggen, ik ben gelukkig :Big Grin: , en ik vind dat iedereen zelf verder mag beslissen over met wie diegene gaat,

liefs

----------


## Nikky278

Helemaal met je eens, zolang beide partijen weten waar ze aan beginnen en het leeftijdsverschil voor hun geen probleem is, waarom niet! Zolang je maar gelukkig bent toch? Ik heb ook altijd een oudere vriend gehad, het grootste verschil was 15 jaar, en dat is nooit een probleem geweest. Ik kan me voorstellen dat ouders het niet altijd een prettig idee vinden dat hun "meisje" met een "oudere man" gaat, maar in liefde heb je niks te kiezen, dat overkomt je...

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

idd, we zijn nu bijna een jaar samen en het gaat nog steeds goed  :Big Grin: 
mijn ouders hebben het weten te accepteren, maar soms zijn reacties van andere toch wel vervelend, vooral als je bijv hand in hand op straat loopt dan krijg je al snel vage blikken van getver, mja dat negeer ik altijd, ik ben gelukkig zo  :Smile: 

xxx

----------


## Nikky278

En daar gaat het om! Om het maar even plat te zeggen: Laat de rest maar lekker lullen. Als anderen jullie niet samen willen zien, moeten ze maar de andere kant op kijken. Hoop dat jullie nog veel gelukkige jaren samen mogen hebben  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Ook ik vind dat leeftijdsverschil niets uit moet maken. Als je gelukkig met elkaar bent, dan maakt het niet uit hoe groot het verschil van leeftijd is. 
Tuurlijk zijn er altijd mensen die een afkeurende blik werpen als ze zien dat de ene ouder is dan de ander, maar daar moet je je eigen echt niets van aantrekken. Het is immers jou leven, en jou geluk!! Dus geniet van elkaar.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

ooh thanx voor de lieve reacties  :Smile: 
ik ben blij dat niet iedereen het afkeurend vind,

xxx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Nietboeiend,

Ik keur het ook niet af. Het belangrijkste is dat het goed en gezellig is tussen jullie beiden. Wat maakt leeftijd verschil dan uit.
Dat geldt ook voor andere mensen die ermee te maken hebben.

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn vriend is 5 jaar jonger als ik...leeftijdsverschil speelt geen enkele rol; het gaat erom hoe je je bij elkaar voelt...ik heb ook een aantal jaar samengeleefd met een man die 11 jaar ouder was; jonger of ouder wat maakt het uit??
Het gevoel,de band..das wat telt!!

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

jaa idd!!!
zo denk ik er ook over  :Big Grin: , ik ben hartstikke gelukkig met hem, en het verhaal over dat sommige mensen zeggen van, met een oudere vriend krijg je problemen ómdat hij veel meer op seksgebied wilt doen, en dat soort dingen, maar dat vind ik helemaal niet zo.
Mijn vriend is heel lief  :Smile: , hij deed nooit geen dingen tegen mijn zin in en nu bijna een jaar later ben ik nog steeds gelukkig, veel gelukkiger dan toen ik een vriend had die ong dezelfde leeftijd als ik had, dat was echt een ramp, die had een ego joh  :Wink:  en die deed wel dingen tegen mijn wil in, vandaar dat ik nooit verder met hem ben gegaan.

maar ik zou zeggen ook voor de andere mensen die zo'n leeftijdsverschil in hun relatie hebben, (net zoals alle bovenstaanders) ga ervoor!! het kan wel eens verkeerd aflopen, maar dat hoeft natuurlijk niet altijd zo te zijn !

xxx

----------


## Déylanna

Dat zijn nog eens wijze woorden meid  :Wink:

----------

